# Single Bevel Broadhead Sharpening



## Allen Oliver (Jun 25, 2014)

Just put six Zwickey single bevs on the other night and was just curious as to how some of you guys sharpen them. I have attempted two so far and got them pretty sharp. I do not want pretty I want scary like Chris sharpens his broadheads. Going to make me up a wood block with old belt to strop broadheads on after I sharpen. I think I am going to make me a sharpening block like the owner of Tusker Broadheads uses to sharpen his heads with. Just looking for input guys. Some one else might have a easier way.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 25, 2014)

Allen Oliver said:


> . Some one else might have a easier way.



Pay Chris...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 25, 2014)

Well, there is single bevel broadhead sharpening, and then there is No Mercy sharpening. They are not the same thing.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 25, 2014)

I never have sharpened one of those, but I've sharpened grizzly single bevels before. With those I laid the back of the blade on a diamond stone and flattened it , like you would flatten the back of a chisel. Back and forth till it's flat to the edge. 

Then I sharpened the bevel with a 8 inch single cut file, till it made a burr on the edge. I flipped it over and very lightly gave the flat side 1 or 2 light strokes, just enough to knock off the burr. Pretty dang sharp.


----------



## robert carter (Jun 25, 2014)

Single bevels are easier for me to sharpen. I work the beveled side at the angle its already ground till I make a bur then remove it flat . I do this with a stone then again with a piece of cow hide. It will cut hairs after that. The Badger Broadhead site has a vid that works. RC


----------



## robert carter (Jun 25, 2014)

The pig in my avatar was killed with a no mercy single bevel. I have used Zwicky, Grizzly and Badger single bevel and the badger is easiest to sharpen and the Zwicky the hardest.RC


----------



## Clipper (Jun 25, 2014)

Maybe this will help:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5umxVy7uhLM

I have never been able to maintain a consistent bevel freehand so I bought a Lansky sharpening system with a jig to hold the broadhead and a guide to maintain a consistent bevel.  I think a KME system would also be good or maybe better.


----------



## Clipper (Jun 25, 2014)

It also helps to take a sharpie and paint the bevel so you can see where you are and are not cutting metal.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 26, 2014)

or you could just stick with the Eskimos. They are pretty easy to sharpen and tough as all get-out.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jun 26, 2014)

sawtooth said:


> or you could just stick with the Eskimos. They are pretty easy to sharpen and tough as all get-out.



I plan on it. I got another half dozen of them when I ordered the no mercys. I like to tinker like you do Dendy.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jun 26, 2014)

Them Eskimos are Tough (not the capital t), missed a buck low and put one half an inch into a chunk of centerblock. Pulled up a new burr and it was good as new


----------

